# Hepatitis C Codes



## kwhite2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am working a claim that has Diagnosis codes V02.62=Hepatitis C carrier and code 
070.51=Hepatitis virus C infection without mention of Hepatic coma. My question is, would it be necessary to bill Diagnosis code V02.62 since I am coding that the patient does have Hepatitis C (070.51). To me, since the patient has Hepatitis C, it is obvious that the patient is a carrier. Would it be necessary to bill both diagnosis codes or only one of them? 
Thanks!

Kim White, CPC
Coder-Central Billing Office
St. Anthonys Physician Organization
2900 Lemay Ferry Road Suite 216
St. Louis, MO 63125
Phone: (314)543-5201 ext 3984
Fax: (314)416-0973
Kimberly.White@samcstl.org


----------



## ohn0disaster (Mar 31, 2011)

*Carrier*: A person or animal that harbors a specific infectious agent without discernible clinical disease and serves as a potential source of infection. The carrier state may exist in an individual with an infection that is inapparent throughout its course (commonly known as healthy or asymptomatic carrier), or during the incubation period, convalescence and postconvalescence of an individual with a clinically recognizable disease (commonly known as an incubatory or convalescent carrier). Under either circumstance the carrier state may be of short or long duration (temporary or transient carrier, or chronic carrier).

The carrier status codes are reserved for use on documentation reading that patient work up has come back as Hep C + or Hep B +, V02.62 and V02.61 respectively. If the doctor documents the patient as having Acute Hep C, you would use your code selection of 070.51 by itself, as there is no need to use the carrier status code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kwhite2008 (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought this was true but I wanted to clarify.
Thank you very much for your assistance.

Kim White, CPC
Coder-Central Billing Office
St. Anthonys Physician Organization
2900 Lemay Ferry Road Suite 216
St. Louis, MO 63125
Phone: (314)543-5201 ext 3984
Fax: (314)416-0973
Kimberly.White@samcstl.org


----------

